# Add some mass...then get ripped to shreds



## sickemRex (Nov 18, 2010)

*Whats up everyone?*

I am new here, so here are few details about myself before we get into this journey.

I have been lifting since I was 16 (I am now 28), although I didn't have a good grasp on weight training until about 3 years ago. I was what some people call a pinball trainer. I would use a program for 1 or 2 weeks then switch to another and wonder why I wasn't progressing. I have never used AAS but I have nothing against them (I will probably want HRT someday ). I am not a competitive bodybuilder or powerlifter but I love both sports.

*My current stats:*
Height: 5'3 
Weight: 156
BF%: 12-13% (upper abs still visible)
Arms: 15.25 in. flexed
calves: 14.25 in. unflexed
chest: 43.5 in.
Thighs: 23.25 in. unflexed

*Best Lifts:*
Db row: 115x6, 110x9
Bench: 235x8 (I have decided to discontinue the bench due to shoulder issues)
Squat: 310x7
Deadlift: 340x7
Db low incline press: 100'sx7
chin up bw+57.5x7

These are the lifts that I use to monitor my progress (sans the bench press).

My goal is to add 1 or 2 solid pounds before January, when I plan to start my diet go get lean for a summer trip with my wife. So here we go!
*
Monday of Week 2 (skipping week 1)
Deadlift/Hams/Calves*
Deadlift 320x9
Romanian Deadlift: 230x9, 12(switched to over/under grip), 8(switched 
back to over/over grip) I need better straps for my grip!

Standing Calves: 3x10 of who gives a shit
Seated Calves: 2x12 of wgas

Hams and calves are trashed, I am coming off a strength based routine so the added volume has taken it's toll. Today I will be training back and chest (which I don't really like to pair, but school is getting hectic).


----------



## sickemRex (Nov 19, 2010)

*Thursday's training*

*Chest/Shoulders/Back*

*DB Row* 95x10, 100x8, 105x6,6

*Overhead DB Press* 60'sx10,10,8

*Pull-up* BWx10,10,10

*Dips* BWx30,12,12

*Lateral raise* 22.5x12,10, 20x10,10

My chest is still injured, so no incline db presses yet. Luckily dips and Overhead presses don't cause any pain. I also did a couple high rep sets of push-ups just to get some more blood into the area. Hopefully I will be able to get some light presses in next week. Pretty solid workout, happy I kept most of the strength from my previous training cycle. Squats on Saturday, hopefully my hip doesn't act up.


----------



## sickemRex (Nov 24, 2010)

*Quads and Calves*

Saturday quads and calves

*Squat* 225x6, 245x6, 265x6, 285x6, 305x4

*Leg press* 405x20, 15, 12

*Leg extension* 90x20, 15, 12

*Standing calves* 90x10,10,9

*Seated calves* 130x12,11, 120x10

*Db shrugs* 75x10,85x10,95x10,100x10,105x8,95x12

Pretty good workout, but my hip is starting to bug me again. I will probably be doing high rep squats until this pain goes away. Had fun hanging out and watching the fights on Saturday night, couldn't believe BJ Penn ko'd Hughes that fast. Can't wait for turkey and mashed potatoes tomorrow. Hope everyone has a nice thanksgiving.


----------

